# Supply Coding



## ALALA (Jun 27, 2007)

Hello,  I'm very new to this list as I just found it today.  I'm wondering if there's anyone out there with experience in coding for supplies.  I'm looking for information on how to code for Synvisc.  I've come up w/ a few answers and am not sure which Medicare will allow.  Any help is appreciated.
Angie


----------



## 1071471 (Jun 27, 2007)

*Synvisc Supply Codes*

Hi, I am also new to this forum. I came across your post and I do know about billing Synvisc Supplies....

The HCPCS Code is Q4084, inj, per dose

I went to Synvisc's website and there is a wealth of billing information, and a phone number too! =)    www.synvisc.com 1-800-982-8292

I hope this helps...
nma


----------



## ALALA (Jul 2, 2007)

Thank you so much!!


----------

